# Biopsy showed lump was hemangiosarcoma : (



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I had a small lump on my Dudu's tail removed almost two weeks earlier and the results came back to be hemangiosarcoma. An ultrasound was done, and nothing was found, so I guess I can say I am a bit relieved. But after reading articles in the forum about hemangiosarcoma, I am again scared  

The earliest appointment they could give me with the specialist is on 27 Jul, in the mean time, if anyone has had similiar experience, please share it with me.

Much appreciated


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have any experience with hemangiosarcoma but wanted to wish you the best of luck. Sorry you're having to deal with this and hope that Dudu is doing well.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dudu is acting very normal, just like before the operation, and surprisingly he had no interest in licking his wound at all 

The only thing I found rather funny was he refused to go out AT ALL to pee and poo after part of his tail was shaved, I had to full on drag him out of the house ..... maybe he felt "naked"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Dudu's tail. I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. I don't have any experience with this but wanted to give you my support.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

There has been many on here,that have dealt with this awfull cancer, i hope they will help you out.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your Dudu. I have, unfortunately, dealt with hemangiosarcoma too many times. We have lost 4 goldens over the years to this evil disease. Three of our boys had hemangio in the spleen and/or lungs and our little girl, Emmy, had intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. Her tumor was right next to her achilles tendon on her back leg. In removing the tumor the vet could not get a very big margin because of the achilles tendon. She did well after the surgery but he warned us that another tumor could reoccur and it did. It was a difficult time and we had her 43 days after the diagnosis. Was your Dudu's hemangio intramuscular? If so, were they able to get clean margins? That type is not well studied but there have been some cases where the dog lived another year. I hope you get many more years. How old is Dudu? Our Emmy was 10 1/2. Good luck to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have no experience with this either, wanted to tell you my thoughts and prayers are with you and Dudu.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, my prayers are with you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way. Please give Dudu some extra lovin' from us.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of Dudu's diagnosis. I can not say for sure we lost our girl to hemangiosarcoma, but from everything I have read it seems that is what she had, it was internal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending prayers for sweet Dudu.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support : )

To Gold4me:
My Dudu is turning 5 this august, sooo young!!! The vet only told me the diagnose was hemangiosarcoma?? Guess I will get more info when I meet the onconlogist later this month.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Get the pathology slides and any X-rays to take with you or ask for them to be sent to the oncologist. I worked with human oncologists for years - they always wanted to see the slides and X-rays/scans themselves.

I am sorry you are goign through this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Dudu doing? Did you have a meeting with oncologist?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no. 5 is way too young to hear the word Hemangiosarcoma. I have lost two goldens to that terrible cancer, though at older ages, so I can share some tears with yours. It's not a good diagnosis bc the cancer is actually in the lining of the blood vessels. The only bright side is that it is not a terribly painful cancer like some others. I so hope you've gotten news that he does not have this cancer, but if so, give him all the steak and ice cream he wants, and try not to let hm see you are sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

I am so very sorry to hear this -DuDu is way too young.
I've lost 2 dogs to hemangiosarcoma, one of hemangio in the liver and one to hemangio in the lungs. I've never heard of hemangio in the tail, but I will pray for DuDu and you and your appointment. Hoping others have info to share.
I think you're right that DuDu felt "NAKED" after they shaved his tail. Is he going out to pee and poop now?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh dear 5 is just too young. I will be sending positive thoughts for a good visit with the oncologist. It is my understanding the intramuscular hemangiosarcoma can occur in areas outside of the internal organs. It is rare but unfortunately it happens. I had never heard of that type before Emmy. Keep us posted


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Dudu.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dudu was due to meet the oncologist this friday, but the oncologist had an urgent meeting so the appointment has been postponed to the coming monday. In the mean time, Dudu is very himself again, silly, active, loves going out for his morning and evening walks 

He just looked so normal for a dog diagnosed with such horrible disease .... so I am hopping the diagnosis was a mistake


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Dudu enjoys life. He lives in present and has no worries. I wish we could do the same, but at least we can try. Keep your thoughts and feelings positive and do not think about tomorrow. Good luck on Monday.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our golden angels always look at the positive side of life. I am so glad he is feeling happy. Enjoy every minute you have and it would be great if the diagnosis was wrong. Please keep us posted on what your oncologist tells you and continue to enjoy Dudu


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for your Monday appointment. <<HUGS>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wish you all the best tomorrow. Sending my prayers for sweet Dudu.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok we met with the oncologist yesterday, she said although the name hemangiosarcoma sounds terrible, but since the ultrasound before the operation did not find anything internal and the lump was relatively tiny when found and removed, they did get a good margin, so the oncologist said to keep a close eye on Dudu for now. No medicines is requiredand at the moment. And the oncologist suggested we could do monthly ultrasound for the first 3 month, then every 3 month, every 6 month just to make sure everything is ok.

I am wondering, what does everyone think of the oncologist's suggestions? I live in Thailand, please don't get me wrong, it's not that I don't want to trust vets/oncologist here but they are just not as thorough as vets in western countries ..... :uhoh: 

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts :bowl:


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The smaller the mass, the less likely it is to spread.

With clean maragins, it is possible that it is all removed. Yea!
But you always worry that a single cell will have escaped, so they recommend the followup scans. The 3 and 6 month scans, with continuing 6 month scans is pretty standard protocol in the human world (and vet medicine follows a lot fo the human protocols). The rational is that it takes time for a single cell to mutiply enough to be seen on the scans. I've been told that it takes 150,000 cells lumped together to show up on an X-ray.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It sounds great to me. Now you keep positive thoughts, enjoy with your sweet Dudu and follow recommended test in time frame suggested. Everything will be fine, have some fate. Hugs to a sugar boy, love your avatar picture.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My vet told us that had he been able to get clean margins all the way around the tumor on Emmy's leg she might have been able to beat the hemangiosarcoma. But, because the tumor was right next to the achilles tendon he couldn't. I think you may be just fine. I would check the area where you first found the lump DAILY. I know that sounds like a lot but the vets here say the intramuscular hemangiosarcoma can reappear in the same area. Hopefully that will NEVER happen for you. Ultra sounds are good to have. Good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*



chris428 said:


> Ok we met with the oncologist yesterday, she said although the name hemangiosarcoma sounds terrible, but since the ultrasound before the operation did not find anything internal and the lump was relatively tiny when found and removed, they did get a good margin, so the oncologist said to keep a close eye on Dudu for now. No medicines is requiredand at the moment. And the oncologist suggested we could do monthly ultrasound for the first 3 month, then every 3 month, every 6 month just to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> I am wondering, what does everyone think of the oncologist's suggestions? I live in Thailand, please don't get me wrong, it's not that I don't want to trust vets/oncologist here but they are just not as thorough as vets in western countries ..... :uhoh:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your good thoughts :bowl:


*Chris

I am so very glad for Dudu's good news and keeping a close eye on Dudu sounds good to me. I'm NOT a vet, but there are a few on here and I hope they see this. I believe there are different types of hemangiosarcoma, and this may not be one of the most dangerous.*


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes I think I am very fortunate with this whole hemangiosarcoma situation, very very grateful.

I do daily check ups for Dudu myself every night, especially where the lump was found and I think he actually enjoys it, hahahaha. But every tiny lump I felt seriously scare the crap out of me ........ 

Oh I forgot to mention the oncologist did mention cutting the tail off as a last resort if lumps reappear around the same spot :--sad:What a horrible thought ..... but I have faith that my baby will be with me for a long long long time :jester:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Chris I'm sorry you've gone through this with your Dudu and very glad to read the positive outcome


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It sounds great, I hope from now on it is just past time. I am glad Dudu appreciates your checking so much. When you have time post some pictures of your boy.


----------

